# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  dua te di perca Arsyje e kan perjashtuar Antarin BABA ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## NoCi

kur antar BABA ska fyer askend perse eshte perjashtuar  ???????!!!!!

PS: pres nje pergjigje?!!!



Me Respekt NOCI.

----------


## Darius

Shko e pyete privatisht. Dergoi ndonje e-mail dhe ta shpjegon baba.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Do arsyen apo dëshiron ta shoqërosh edhe me këtë emër?

Nuk vure mënd?

----------

